# A "little" package he said...



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

So I have been helping TJ out on the CL Podcast site (shameless plug http://www.cigarlivepodcast.com). As you might guess from my nick, I used to do a lot of this kinda stuff many moons ago. It was a real treat getting my hands dirty again and giving a little something back to Cigar Live. TJ was bound and determined to send a "little package" my way, and would not listen to reason.

The other day, this small token arrived at my door. The poor mailman (he's got to be about 110 yrs old) is gonna need traction after lugging that monster up to the house. Last I saw him, he was chasing a gonad down the driveway and muttering obscenities. I think he's gonna need a therapist...

It wasn't your regular run-of-the-mill cigar-type munition either. Well maybe the box of Ashton Benchmade Cazadores was. A very nice leather and cedar travel humi that I will be using quite often on my upcoming customer visits was in there too. He also threw in a very cool set of digital temp/humidity remote sensors with the base station.

Thanks man - you don't know how much that is gonna come in handy!

As I said before, it certainly wasn't necessary - especially not all of that! I appreciate the gift though - thanks much. You know of course that this sort of behavior cannot go unpunished. Munitions have been acquired (for the most part), and the warhead is being assembled. All that remains is the trigger, and delivery system. Keep your eye on the skies and watch for the mushroom cloud!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice a little bigger then the word "little"


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I am trying to figure out where to get that digital hygrameter with remotes...that is awesome I am wanting that bad...the idea of knowing what humidity my gars are at without seeing the humidor...now that is an obsession to the next level...how are those benchmades? the rep came in trying to get us to carry them but then said he gave all his samples out already so our shop owner said send her some and go from there and we have not seen anything...typical ASHoles!! very nice little-big package


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That's very, Very nice!!*


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow that is a great thank you huh!!!!!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> I am trying to figure out where to get that digital hygrameter with remotes...that is awesome I am wanting that bad...the idea of knowing what humidity my gars are at without seeing the humidor...now that is an obsession to the next level...how are those benchmades? the rep came in trying to get us to carry them but then said he gave all his samples out already so our shop owner said send her some and go from there and we have not seen anything...typical ASHoles!! very nice little-big package


you can get those same digital hygro at Target.
Nice hit. I love those Benchmades. Great smoke!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks travis...i love this website it doesnt take any time to get answers


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow!!!! That's a great hit!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That is an amazing gift!

Congrats!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Get him Webby, bring TJ to his knees...wait does a gator have knees?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That was inventive


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I have to get one of those remote sensors. My humi has no windows.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah...looks good!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

little package, my ASH! that is a great hit!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to Go TJ


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

My goodness, that is what I call a hit!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Now that's a real good hit.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. Very very nice hit from one class act to another!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a great Hit for sure


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Killer hit! Awesome hygrometers!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome hit!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

wow, outstanding


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Great hit...and I love those Benchmades.

Jason


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I like the Benchmades. I've smoked a total of 5 so far, and only one was an odd-ball. I suspect that's expected with a mixed filler. For the price though - a great everyday smoke!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great hit!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Thats a nice little-big package!!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Wow that's a very nice gift!! I hope you enjoy those cigars...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very, very nice.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice jester there TJ to a well deserving brother no doubt--man some really cool gadgets and some sweet looking smokes to boot---great !


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome. Well-deserved! The new podcast website looks awesome, Mike.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

How generous!Nicely done TJ


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome hit.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that was an awesome hit brother.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Just amazing


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats a high class thank you. well done TJ


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome hit!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's great!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Well deserved.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow very cool, those Oregon Scientific units are great, I have 1 (we use it out side rather than with the humi's) but I've dropped it in the cooler in the past and it works great!

You deserve it for the work for the podcast the new site look great!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet package


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice, good thing he did not go big.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

very nice Hit!!!!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

That Is A Crazy Set Up> And Those Sticks Look Good Too


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wicked cool Mike.


----------

